# Tomori col Genoa: basterà? Maignan si consola...



## admin (29 Novembre 2021)

Come riportato dalla GDS, che conferma le news di ieri, contro il Genoa il Milan ritroverà Tomori al centro della difesa. Il rientro dell'inglese basterà per risolvere i problemi difensivi? Rientro amaro ieri per Maignan, che però si è consolato con l'accoglienza riservatagli dai tifosi.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, che conferma le news di ieri, contro il Genoa il Milan ritroverà Tomori al centro della difesa. Il rientro dell'inglese basterà per risolvere i problemi difensivi? Rientro amaro ieri per Maignan, che però si è consolato con l'accoglienza riservatagli dai tifosi.


Basta si.

Senza di lui 7 gol presi in 2 partite!

Secondo me manca tanto anche Calabria, ma molto meno di Tomori.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Novembre 2021)

il punto è tomori ma anche chi lo sostituisce.
completamente assurdamente scandalosamente inadatto


----------



## Andris (29 Novembre 2021)

Sheva ci farà rialzare


----------



## JoKeR (29 Novembre 2021)

E pensare che Elliott ci ha fatto giocare senza difensori da settembre 2020 a fine gennaio 2021, o vi dimenticate l'elemosina per l'acquisto del centrale?

Chi ama non dimentica, e io non dimentico.
La nostra proprietà ci fece affrontare campionato e coppa con Kjaer/Romagnoli più due giovani Gabbia/Kalulu.

Con Tomori in campo titolare, che ovviamente non può giocarle tutte, perdiamo pochissime volte in A: a memoria Napoli (ma aveva vicino Gabbia che non giocava mai), Sassuolo e Lazio.


----------



## admin (29 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, che conferma le news di ieri, contro il Genoa il Milan ritroverà Tomori al centro della difesa. Il rientro dell'inglese basterà per risolvere i problemi difensivi? Rientro amaro ieri per Maignan, che però si è consolato con l'accoglienza riservatagli dai tifosi.


-.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, che conferma le news di ieri, contro il Genoa il Milan ritroverà Tomori al centro della difesa. Il rientro dell'inglese basterà per risolvere i problemi difensivi? Rientro amaro ieri per Maignan, che però si è consolato con l'accoglienza riservatagli dai tifosi.


non che sia colpa sua però ad essere proprio sinceri sinceri non è stato impeccabile nemmeno Maignan ieri


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Novembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non che sia colpa sua però ad essere proprio sinceri sinceri non è stato impeccabile nemmeno Maignan ieri


Il gol sotto le gambe fa storcere il naso.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Basta si.
> 
> Senza di lui 7 gol presi in 2 partite!
> 
> Secondo me manca tanto anche Calabria, ma molto meno di Tomori.


Calabria non manca, solo che Pioli non capisce che il titolare sulla fascia destra deve essere Kalulu. Ha una velocità e un atletismo che Calabria si sogna, oltre a essere più forte di Calabria anche tecnicamente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Calabria non manca, solo che Pioli non capisce che il titolare sulla fascia destra deve essere Kalulu. Ha una velocità e un atletismo che Calabria si sogna, oltre a essere più forte di Calabria anche tecnicamente.


se continua a giocare così poco rispetto a ciò che merita chiederà giustamente la cessione.
han fatto fatica a panchinare romagnoli per tomori figurati se kalulu lo fanno giocare per florenzi o calabria. per calabria posso capire ma per florenzi no


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se continua a giocare così poco rispetto a ciò che merita chiederà giustamente la cessione.
> han fatto fatica a panchinare romagnoli per tomori figurati se kalulu lo fanno giocare per florenzi o calabria. per calabria posso capire ma per florenzi no


Poi Kalulu anche quando parte dall'inizio viene panchinato prima degli altri. Alla luce del fatto che è il marcatore veloce migliore in rosa dopo Tomori, è proprio un no sense non impiegarlo quando l'inglese non c'è. Lo avrei fatto giocare centrale contro il Sassuolo, panchinando Romagnoli, ma sempre le solite stupide gerarchie a impedire di ragionare in modo lucido. Come quella che non permette di sbattere in panchina Ibra, veramente dannoso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Poi Kalulu anche quando parte dall'inizio viene panchinato prima degli altri. Alla luce del fatto che è il marcatore veloce migliore in rosa dopo Tomori, è proprio un no sense non impiegarlo quando l'inglese non c'è. Lo avrei fatto giocare centrale contro il Sassuolo, panchinando Romagnoli, ma sempre le solite stupide gerarchie a impedire di ragionare in modo lucido. Come quella che non permette di sbattere in panchina Ibra, veramente dannoso.


le formazioni da noi le fa raiola col benestare di tutti.


----------



## sunburn (29 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il punto è tomori ma anche chi lo sostituisce.
> completamente assurdamente scandalosamente inadatto


Qui secondo me dovrebbe migliorare anche Pioli. Se non c’è Tomori, viste le caratteristiche dei sostituti, bisogna adottare un piano tattico differente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Qui secondo me dovrebbe migliorare anche Pioli. Se non c’è Tomori, viste le caratteristiche dei sostituti, bisogna adottare un piano tattico differente.


o mettere kalulu......
ma a parte tutto abbiamo un buco in rosa spaventoso nel 3o centrale.


----------

